# New to making soaps, and confused!



## .t.e.r.r.a. (May 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, my name is Terra. I am new to making soaps. I apologize ahead of time for my cluelessness! I have yet to even try making my first batch. I've been doing tons of research online, and since I am pregnant (due in July), and have a two year old already, I am going to start out with doing Melt  and Pour soaps. For some reason I find the melt and pour process more confusing the CP, lol. 

From what I am getting out of the research I have done, is that you do not need exact measurements to make M&P soap... is this correct? 

Is it ok to add any oils to the base? And if so, how do I figure the right measurements to make sure I don't completely screw up the whole batch? 

Can I use a wooden mold for M&P soap? 
Does M&P soap have a "trace" period where I can play with the top and give it a wavy/whipped appearance?


----------



## soapbuddy (May 10, 2011)

It is better if you have a scale, but for now you can eyeball the amount. You can add up to 1 TBS of an oil or butter total to 1 lb. of base. Any more than that and you will loose lather. Use a plastic or a silicone mold. Wooden mold is better for CP soap. MP soap will not go through trace since it's soap already. It's harder making peaks on top of MP soap since it doesn't go through trace. You can play around with it though. 

If you don't like the way it looks you can remelt and try again.


----------



## .t.e.r.r.a. (May 10, 2011)

Thankyou! So I can use any plastic containter, such as a tupperware containter if I wanted to?


----------



## soapbuddy (May 10, 2011)

.t.e.r.r.a. said:
			
		

> Thankyou! So I can use any plastic containter, such as a tupperware containter if I wanted to?


If it's a thicker type of plastic like Tupperware then yes you can.


----------



## llineb (May 10, 2011)

Try browsing the different M&P bases at wholesalesuppliesplus.com.
If you are doing M&P you will be able to find a base specific to your desire like shea butter base and goats milk base.  This way you just cut and melt the soap.  They also have great silicone loaf molds...the green one's that hold a little over 2lbs of soap base.

Anyway, the point of M&P is to slice, melt, add scent and fragrance.  It gives you more options with color and stronger scent than with CP.

When I started I used my kids diaper wipe containers and they worked fine.


----------



## .t.e.r.r.a. (May 10, 2011)

llineb said:
			
		

> Try browsing the different M&P bases at wholesalesuppliesplus.com.
> If you are doing M&P you will be able to find a base specific to your desire like shea butter base and goats milk base.  This way you just cut and melt the soap.  They also have great silicone loaf molds...the green one's that hold a little over 2lbs of soap base.
> 
> Anyway, the point of M&P is to slice, melt, add scent and fragrance.  It gives you more options with color and stronger scent than with CP.
> ...



Hey that's a good idea to use a diaper wipes container! Thanks


----------



## .t.e.r.r.a. (May 11, 2011)

Okay, new question... I bought a 2lb. block of white no sweat base, and dried rose petals. Do Rose petals tend to bleed or change the color of the soap at all, and do they add there own scent to the soap? I am lost at what I should get as far as a colorant too, I don't want any un-natural looking colors, I'de rather stick to creamy/earthy tones... can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## soapbuddy (May 11, 2011)

.t.e.r.r.a. said:
			
		

> Okay, new question... I bought a 2lb. block of white no sweat base, and dried rose petals. Do Rose petals tend to bleed or change the color of the soap at all, and do they add there own scent to the soap? I am lost at what I should get as far as a colorant too, I don't want any un-natural looking colors, I'de rather stick to creamy/earthy tones... can anyone point me in the right direction?


You can use clays (ie: red or argiletz) for natural colorants or a tiny amount of unrefined palm oil. Rose petals will turn brown over time and won't add much scent.


----------



## judymoody (May 11, 2011)

I don't do M&P but I just wanted to say congratulations on your upcoming baby.  And if I had a baby and toddler around the house, I'd stick to M&P too for safety reasons.  Aromachemicals (fragrances) can be very toxic so be sure to keep them out of reach of the little ones.  And if your soaps are really pretty and smell nice, some kids may try to take a bit out of them.  It's happened to me!

Enjoy your soap making!


----------



## judymoody (May 11, 2011)

I don't do M&P but I just wanted to say congratulations on your upcoming baby.  And if I had a baby and toddler around the house, I'd stick to M&P too for safety reasons.  Aromachemicals (fragrances) can be very toxic so be sure to keep them out of reach of the little ones.  And if your soaps are really pretty and smell nice, some kids may try to take a bit out of them.  It's happened to me!

Enjoy your soap making!


----------



## .t.e.r.r.a. (May 11, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> I don't do M&P but I just wanted to say congratulations on your upcoming baby.  And if I had a baby and toddler around the house, I'd stick to M&P too for safety reasons.  Aromachemicals (fragrances) can be very toxic so be sure to keep them out of reach of the little ones.  And if your soaps are really pretty and smell nice, some kids may try to take a bit out of them.  It's happened to me!
> 
> Enjoy your soap making!



Thanks! I'm really sad that I can't do CP soaps  I just think they look so much cooler, and the possibilities seem endless with them. BUT, never having done it before I really don't know just how toxic the lye is, and since we live in an apartment for the moment, I just don't want to risk filling it with fumes, lol. *sigh* someday I will try it, just not now I guess.

Thanks for all the feedback everyone, I really appreciate it!


----------

